

Hacked NBC News Twitter Spreads Fake Attack News - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/09/09/hacked-nbc-news-twitter-spreads-fake-attack-news/

======
noinput
it's one thing to see lulz make example of unsecured sites, but tasteless acts
like this make my blood boil.

